# Tiger lotus keeps sending leafs to surface



## Big-Ken (Apr 30, 2012)

My tiger lotus has grown 3 nice big leafs but now all it does is keeps sending leafs to the surface, I have removed 3 of them in the last week and a half before they reach the surface and I have another one heading that way. Should I let it go?? I read in a tropical fish hobbiest magazine that I should cut them so it grows the plant bigger, besides the surface leafs the only growth that I'm seeing is what looks like a new plant starting an inch away from the main plant


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Keep cutting them off. Make sure the plant has a rich substrate, and at least medium light. This species will always try to grow to the surface, and it is just a matter of maintenance to keep it submerged.


----------



## Big-Ken (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok that what I thought thanks for confirming  I'm using mts, DIY co2, and run med/high light


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

They wont ever stop sending pads to the surface. They do look cool but will block the light from the lower plants. Break or cut them off as close to the roots as possible, otherwise the remaining part just rots in the tank.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Once one leaf reaches the surface, there is no other option than cutting all the leaves off and hoping it recovers (it usual does). Otherwise it will only unfold it's new leaves just under the surface.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Often comes on waves. Mine go through periods of politic leaves, often followed with flowers, then they go quiet for a long period. 

I don't know this for certain, but it seems that leaves reaching the surface get access to plenty of CO2 which then accelerates growth and flowers. I love when mine grow quickly. I and the gush and inverts love the layers of leaves. Fish often hide between leaves, shrimp on top grazing settled food. 

To keep them small, trim top leaves aggressively. It's a very manageable plant. Trimming these is as simple as it gets.

Eventually a heavy growth period will be followed by a dormant period. It's a very low maint plant in this phase.

Enjoy


----------

